
Which VPS providers are serious about privacy? - tzisc
A friend of mine is developing an encryption application, and I'm working on his website. He wants to go the founders of truecrypt and the founder of bitcoin route of remaining anonymous. We already decided on Namecheap for domain hosting because of their history of standing up for the EFF and privacy in general via anti-SOPA movement, etc. Can someone recommend a VPS provider that has a proven track record of taking privacy seriously?
======
mtgx
If he really wants to be anonymous I suggest you research more the Namecheap
situation, ask them questions about how private they really are, etc. And if
they are in US, doesn't that mean they are subject to the Patriot Act and
national security letters, too?

This doesn't necessarily mean a foreign domain registrar would be much more
private either. At the end of the day it will depend how good their
relationship with US is. But there might be some countries like Iceland or
others who care more about this. I mean if you really want to be extreme about
this and not take any chances.

~~~
tzisc
Will take it into consideration. I'm especially recalling that reveal Google
just did about FBI requests issued, and your comment is definitely putting it
into perspective. Thanks.

------
j8m4d3
<https://srsvps.com/>

SRSVps are great, I haven't had any issues with them and the staff have always
helped me out.

Nothing is good as having your own gear though.

~~~
tzisc
Appreciate the insight, thanks.

